# Lake Burton WMA



## Hawg Daddy (Aug 10, 2007)

Just got back from a camping trip around the L.B. WMA was wondering if anybody as every hunted it if so could you throw a  dog a bone or two about where to go.


----------



## bany (Aug 12, 2007)

probably not the best hunting wma if your coming from florida,sure is pretty though!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 12, 2007)

*Climb my friend*

climb, best advice I can give
climb away from everyone else
preferebly in the dark so everyone pushes the deer up to ya.
Never climb down unless you know for a fact that there is another road below ya and you know how to get to it by vehicle
and for good measure huff and puff..........a lot
Can be some good hunting but not easy hunting


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Aug 15, 2007)

Get to the saddles and draws first. Whatch these,  As other hunter push them to you. Theirs some ruff Country over that way.Good Luck


----------



## blackbear (Aug 15, 2007)

wildcat creek


----------



## blackbear (Aug 15, 2007)

Gaddis gap


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2007)

Go where others won't and be in the best physical shape you can. And be prepared to test that physical shape! Climb so that drag will be down and easier( not easy but easier).


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 17, 2007)

*hmmm*

What kinda huntin' you lookin' at doin' over there ??


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Bears and maybe a deer but no hogs got all i want of them going to catch some in the morning with the dogs.


----------



## gumpster34 (Aug 27, 2007)

stay home deer numbers very low there  treehuggers dont let cut timber so no clear cuts or food but its nice for trout fishing on wildcat


----------

